# No Sound, Video and Game controller in Device Manager



## rajsa499 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hello,

I am using acer aspire 7220 laptop with Win7 OS. I found a red cross near my volume icon and I see "No audion output installed" message. Also, When I checked in my device manager there is no sound, video and game controller. I see only three devices which are marked with yellow symbo. I have looke several forums regarding this issue but none solved the problem. What I am supposed to do?

Thanks in advance


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You didn't advise which version of Windows 7 you're using and if it's 32-bit or 64-bit.

Here is the support site for the *Acer Aspire 7220*.

Select the "Drivers" tab and the Windows version.

That laptop has Realtek audio.

-----------------------------------------------------------

I'm pretty sure that model laptop came with Windows XP or Windows Vista pre-installed.

What's the version of Windows that's on the Microsoft COA sticker that has the 25-character product key?

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## rajsa499 (Sep 1, 2012)

Windows Vista was the previous operating system and now I am using win7 64 bit version. When I looked acer support site, there is no audio driver provided for this particular model.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm pretty sure it's using *Realtek High Definition Audio*

Version 6.0.1.6662 is the most current driver and is available here by clicking one of the MajorGeeks download links.

Download and save it, then close all open windows, then install it.

Follow the instructions carefully when installing it.

--------------------------------------------------------------

What are the exact names in the Device Manager that have a yellow ? or ! next to them?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## rajsa499 (Sep 1, 2012)

I downloaded the audio driver from your link and installed. but, the problem still persisting,


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You haven't answered my question about the Device Manager.

------------------------------------------------------------

Did that laptop come with Windows Vista 32-bit or 64-bit?

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## rajsa499 (Sep 1, 2012)

this is the screen shot of my device manager


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Double-click those entries to open their properties window, then click the "Details" tab, then select "Hardware Ids".

There should be one or more strings that have *VEN_####&DEV_####* as part of it.

Submit screenshots of those strings so we can see what the vendor and device codes are.

--------------------------------------------------------------

I did a test download and extraction of the Windows Vista 64-bit audio file, and it's definitely Realtek high definition audio.

Was the audio working before you installed Windows 7 64-bit?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## rajsa499 (Sep 1, 2012)

Audio was working after installation of OS. But one day suddenly the problem arised while I was watching videos in youtube. I thought reinstalling windows would solve. 

I forgot the previous version of windows vista on my system


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Those vendor and device codes are associated with the Ricoh card reader device.

You can get it working by installing its driver.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Restart the computer, then go into the BIOS setup screen and make sure the audio device hasn't been disabled.

If reinstalling Windows 7 and installing the audio driver hasn't resolved the issue, I suspect the audio device has gone bad.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## rajsa499 (Sep 1, 2012)

Where I could get the driver for Richo card reader device. Do I have to install that driver?


----------



## rajsa499 (Sep 1, 2012)

I do not see any audio device in bios set up. What am I supposed to do?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The Ricoh card reader driver is listed in the "Drivers" section at that laptop's support site.

You also need to install the NVIDIA chipset driver that's listed there.

http://support.acer.com/product/default.aspx?modelId=577

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## technobe (Oct 9, 2012)

To get the Sound,Video and Game Controllers option back on the Device Manager list do the following:

Select '*Action*' from menu bar
Select *'Add Legacy Hardware'*
"Add Hardware Wizard" will come up
Select *'Search for and install hardware automatically'*
If message that the wizard did not find any new hardware comes up, select '*next*'
You should now see a menu of hardware type
Scroll down until you see the *sound, video and game controllers* option
Highlight that option then select '*next*'
From this point you should be able to install any drivers that you have

Good Luck,

Technobe


----------

